# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch DUBAI

## Golden Tours

*THAM QUAN DUBAI – THÀNH PHỐ CỦA NHỮNG KỲ QUAN KIẾN TRÚC* *ABU DHABI – DUBAI – SAFARI  –  VƯỜN HOA MIRACLE* *05 ngày – 04 đêm* 

Là một là một thành phố đồng thời là một trong bảy tiểu vương quốc của Các Tiểu Vương quốc Ả Rập Thống nhất (UAE), nằm ở phía Nam của vịnh Ba Tư thuộc bán đảo Ả Rập, thành phố Dubai với những nét cổ xưa và hiện đại, bằng những tòa nhà chọc trời, khách sạn hạng sang, các khu mua sắm sầm uất, các công trình xa xỉ,…tiếp tục thu hút hàng triệu du khách tới đây nghỉ ngơi, giải trí hàng năm.

*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – ABU DHABI    
*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp chuyến bay đi Abu Dhabi, nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 02: ABU DHABI - DUBAI (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-    Đến Abu Dhabi rạng sáng, xe và HDV đón Quý khách khởi hành đi thành phố Dubai nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, sau đó đoàn tham quan:

•    *Chụp hình khách sạn 7 sao Burj Al Arab* sang trọng bậc nhất Dubai và Thế giới với hình dáng cánh buồm tráng lệ cao 321m.
 


*•    Chụp hình khách sạn Atlantis the Palm*: Được xây dựng trên hòn đảo nhân tạo hình cây cọ Palm Jumeirah với giá phòng lên đến 26.000USD một đêm, khu phức hợp khách sạn – nghỉ dưỡng Atlantis có vốn đầu tư 1,5 tỷ USD với 1529 phòng và cả một công viên nước khổng lồ với nhiều hoạt động giải trí thú vị.
 
•    *Tham quan Gold & Spicy Souk Chợ Vàng và  chợ Gia Vị*, Quý khách sẽ cảm nhận được sự sầm uất của khu chợ, vàng được buôn bán tự do tại đây với nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng được kết hợp kiểu truyền thống và hiện đại và hợp túi tiền khách du lịch, có rất nhiều loại vàng được bán tại đây như vàng  trắng, vàng và thậm  chí  cả màu hồng. Bên cạnh đó  thì chợ  gia vị tạo cho du khách cảm giác thích thú khi được chiêm ngưỡng các loại gia vị đầy đủ màu sắ  c của vùng Trung Đông.


-    Ăn trưa. Chiều đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:

•    *Tháp Burj Khalifa*: một nhà chọc trời siêu cao ở đô thị mới của Dubai. Đây hiện là công trình cao nhất thế giới,


-    Đoàn lên du thuyền Dhow Cruise ăn tối ngắm cảnh thành phố Dubai về đêm. Về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 03: DUBAI – VƯỜN HOA MIRACLE – SAFARI (Ăn ba bữa)  
*
-    Dùng điểm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Dubai vườn hoa kỳ diệu  - Mircale Garden. Nơi đây, giới thiệu nhiều loại hoa khác nhau được sắp xếp theo hình dạng khác nhau trông giống như hình trái tim, ngôi sao, lều tuyết , kim tự tháp .. . Các mô hình hoa sẽ thay đổi theo mùa , vì vậy bất kỳ du khách đến tham quan vườn hoa sẽ có những trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới.

•    Mua sắm tại *Dubai Outlet*


-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

-    Khoảng 16h00: Di chuyển đi tham quan Sa Mạc Safari.Thử mạo hiểm trên những cồn cát  gập  gềnh. Sau đó thưởng thức cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt đẹp trong sa mạc tại khu cắm trại và có cơ hội cưỡi lạc đà, và được vẽ thử Henna trên bàn  tay hoặc bàn  chân. Thưởng thức  bữa  tối  với  thịt  nướng  và  thử Shisha (thuốc Lào kiểu Ả Rập), xem biểu diễn của Vũ Công Belly Dance trên nền nhạc Ả Rập.

-    Về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 04: DUBAI – ABU DHABI (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi tham quan thủ đô của Tiểu vương quốc Abu Dhabi với một sa mạc lớn bao la bên bờ biển cùng nhiều công trình kiến trúc lộng lẫy.

•    *Thánh đường Sheikh Zayed*: một trong những thánh đường Hồi giáo lớn nhất Thế giới với bốn ngọn tháp cao 107m, 82 mái vòm được mạ vàng 24 carat có bảy kích cỡ khác nhau và 1.000 cây cột bằng đá cẩm thạch trắng


•    *Tham quan và chụp hình khách sạn Emirates Palace*: được xem là khách sạn 7 sao “đệ nhất” trên thế giới với tổng chi phí xây dựng trên 3 tỷ USD và khoảng 40 tấn vàng đã được dùng để trang trí cho một số hạng mục của khách sạn.


•    *Chụp hình bên ngoài Ferrari World* – một công viên vui chơi giải trí trên đảo Yas ở Abu Dhabi. Đây là công viên giải trí trong nhà lớn nhất trên thế giới.


•    *Tham quan mua sắm tại các khu chợ truyền thống, trung tâm thương mại lớn. 
*
-    Ăn trưa và ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ đêm ở Abu Dhabi

*NGÀY 05: ABU DHABI - TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng)
*
-    Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Về đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá dịch vụ: 28.900.000 VNĐ/1 khách*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)* 

*Bao gồm:* 
-    Vé máy bay khởi hành ở SGN - ABU DHABI - SGN của hãng Ethiad Airways
-    Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 1.000.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-    Visa nhập cảnh Dubai.
-    Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách          dưới 65 tuổi và           525.000.000 VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn      đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do       công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Ăn uống, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Vé tham quan: Sa mạc safari, Burj Khalifa, du thuyền Dhow Cruise, vườn hoa Miracle Garden
-    Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm: 
*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 9.500.000 VNĐ/khách
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (110.000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất  vé (nếu có).

*Ghi chú: 
*
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách            quan: thời tiết,             giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Trường hợp đoàn khởi hành có số lượng 10 – 14 khách, giá dịch vụ phụ thu:                              2.000.000VNĐ/khách

*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours* 
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn



*
*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến* 
*Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

